# "Building Toys" and Science Sets



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

How do I make this sound "not-macho", or not chauvinistic? The girls likely had a bit less exposure, or interest in, these "toys" of yesteryear. Of course, my folks, wanting to keep a lone kid occupied with something, got 'em all for me! My Mother described me as being "quick as a fart in a skillet"! Tinker Toys came first. Then the first, small Erector set, followed by the big one in a hinged steel carrying case, capable of building the "Mysterious Walking  Giant"! Then, Chemistry. 

Then....near-disaster. Wonder how many of your homes had things like these.....The Lionel Trains, well,...another time! They were important, though, teaching electricity by doing.    imp


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Had 'em all. Also Lincoln Logs, and a block set for building all kinds of ships. A little older, a microscope set.Then I built my own 3" reflecting telescope from a kit. I remember building the crystal radio, but could never get it to work.

imp. Just want to point out, there was no need to mention "the girls" at all. You seem to enjoy prodding the women for some reason and then complain when they come back at you. None of my business. Just sayin'.


----------



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Had 'em all. Also Lincoln Logs, and a block set for building all kinds of ships. A little older, a microscope set.Then I built my own 3" reflecting telescope from a kit. I remember building the crystal radio, but could never get it to work.
> 
> *imp. Just want to point out, there was no need to mention "the girls" at all. You seem to enjoy prodding the women for some reason and then complain when they come back at you. None of my business. Just sayin'*.



I need, and appreciate, any advice I may get! Maybe my thinking is all-wet. I imagined the ladies being unhappy with my posting a male-oriented thing like this. I did not intend for it to look in any way intrusive, but just the opposite: "Ladies I am not showing these boy-toys to aggravate you". Something like that.

I hope they understand.    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

I am not offended  Imp. In the days of unregulated firecrackers I took great pride in blowing up my toys in mock battles I created. I built stretchers and little coffins for the wounded/deceased. I especially enjoyed bombing them with toy airplanes. Medic! Medic! Then I would come in with my doctor (not nurse) kit and save the day. Lol.


----------



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am not offended  Imp. In the days of unregulated firecrackers I took great pride in blowing up my toys in mock battles I created. I built stretchers and little coffins for the wounded/deceased. I especially enjoyed bombing them with toy airplanes. Medic! Medic! Then I would come in with my doctor (not nurse) kit and save the day. Lol.



John Wayne told Bruce Dern, as they walked off the set, having filmed the scene where Dern killed him with a shot in the back, "They're gonna hate you for that"!

"They", Wayne's fans, surely did. Took years for him to  recover.

Careful, where you step, Shal!     imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am not offended  Imp. In the days of unregulated firecrackers I took great pride in blowing up my toys in mock battles I created. I built stretchers and little coffins for the wounded/deceased. I especially enjoyed bombing them with toy airplanes. Medic! Medic! Then I would come in with my doctor (not nurse) kit and save the day. Lol.



OMG (and I rarely use that term anymore) - great minds think alike!

I regularly blew up G.I. Joe in the sandbox. His replacement never seemed to learn, either. Nor did Barbie when she made a rare appearance with him. Her last words were always "Hey, Joe, you got candy bar? Nylons?" 

*BOOM!!!

*And yes, Imp, I had all of those toys - and more. Part of how I terrorized my parents ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

When my son was small, we would blow up his GI Joes, and yell medic at the top of our lungs. Good bonding stuff. Now he is into airsoft battles. I just stalk people....... (kidding!)


----------



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

This is getting too arousing, like those warnings I heard about kids exposed to ****** situations. The books proved wrong. Instead of going blind, etc., etc., today it's acknowledged, the more you use it, the less you lose it.

"Stalk people"? I wonder what you meant by that?    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> When my son was small, we would blow up his GI Joes, and yell medic at the top of our lungs. Good bonding stuff. Now he is into airsoft battles. I just stalk people....... (kidding!)



Our weapons of choice when we were kids, not having the AirSoft available, were water pistols - the cheap ones you'd get at the corner store for $0.10. 

We made do. 

Later, when I had kids of my own ... >38's and .45's at ten paces. It made real men of them in a hurry ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Arousing? I was a kid lost in my imagination. My son was the same. It was innocent. As for the stalking comment, that was my Canadianyr humour Imp.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am not offended  Imp. In the days of unregulated firecrackers I took great pride in blowing up my toys in mock battles I created. I built stretchers and little coffins for the wounded/deceased. I especially enjoyed bombing them with toy airplanes. Medic! Medic! Then I would come in with my doctor (not nurse) kit and save the day. Lol.



Your my kind of gal! :rofl1:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Underock!


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am not offended  Imp. In the days of unregulated firecrackers I took great pride in blowing up my toys in mock battles I created. I built stretchers and little coffins for the wounded/deceased. I especially enjoyed bombing them with toy airplanes. Medic! Medic! Then I would come in with my doctor (not nurse) kit and save the day. Lol.


 I've never heard of a little girl playing like that Shalimar, it sounds fun.   I had the ele trains and wish I still had them (I'd put them on eBay if I did) lots of tinker toys, and some tiny bricks.  The bricks were real bricks but each one was about an inch long, I've never seen any like it since.  I remember licking them and they were very salty.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 13, 2015)

imp said:


> .... The girls likely had a bit less exposure, or interest in, these "toys" of yesteryear.



I had tinker toys, an erector set, Lincoln logs, and a Lionel train.  No chemistry set, but had a Fisher burner.


----------



## imp (Oct 13, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I had tinker toys, an erector set, Lincoln logs, and a Lionel train.  No chemistry set, but had a Fisher burner.



Nan, what is a Fisher burner?        imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 13, 2015)

A souped-up Bunsen burner.  It was actually too big.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 15, 2015)

As a kid I wanted toys like my brother and cousin. GI Joe, Rock Em Sock Em Robots...my Mum vowed I couldn't have "boys toys". Sometimes they would come up with perceived female action toys but not often. Evil Knievel was in the news...boy toy. But there was a Debbie Lawler motorcycle I got. Same as the Evil toy, you pulled a cord to rev it up and it flew down the driveway.

I remember setting fire to whole rolls of caps AWESOME! My brother had the chemistry set. You could do nuclear fission with those things. So many chemicals, so few warnings...kids today don't know what they're missing. Our playground was a construction site. Can you imagine nowadays? A whole block of kids unsupervised having a blast on a construction site?

Child services would send a swat team...and take away the GI Joe dolls and chemistry sets too.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2015)

My sister and I had all that stuff (maybe because my dad was an engineer).  We built all kinds of stuff and blew up stuff.  We also had Roy Rogers cap guns.  My biggest claim to fame was a small explosion in the garage with our chemistry sets.  My mother was not pleased.


----------

